# Unable to connect to X server (Update)



## Alita (May 4, 2020)

Update
No matter the problem or reason there is a corrupt disk and i am replacing it
and install BSD on a New Drive

FreeBSD12

Unable to connect to X server
failed to compile keymap
failed to activate virtual core keyboard
all was working fine till i rebooted

I cant really give more output here as i am on a windows laptop
and can not login to my Mate or XFCE on PC


----------

